# Some cheap hosting going on right now



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure if you guys are seeing the adds here but there are some cheap hosting going right now. Hostgator @ $71.00 for 3 years, Just host around $108.00 for 4 years.

I have several sites on justhost and could not be happier with them

Pat


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Can you delay the start date for any of those? My site just went live last month so I have 11 months of hosting left. Although, it does only save about $25 a year.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Can you delay the start date for any of those? My site just went live last month so I have 11 months of hosting left. Although, it does only save about $25 a year.


I doubt it, but maybe this time next year they will do the same thing.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Let me know if you find a good host/deal for dedicated or VPN. Thanks


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> Let me know if you find a good host/deal for dedicated or VPN. Thanks


I would but have no idea what a good deal would be for something like that.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Making changes first of the year and will be most likely changing hosts thanks for the post. I don't pay attention to the ads.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

My web-stat program lets me know the downtime of my site as they try to connect every 15 minutes. 
Hostgator was really bad, so i changed to Bluehost (same company) and they were the worst.
They were also slow, extremely slow to load my site. Both these factors affect your site rankings these days.
Hosting is so cheap. Can you afford any loss of business for $2 or $3?
Wouldn't that make your hosting extremely expensive if your load speed is horribly slow,
or you are down at the wrong time?
I ended up going with http://www.site5.com/

Their service is out of this world, they are the fastest and almost never down.
Very happy so far.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks George! Totally agree. I have had Hostgator for years, and it seems to have gotten worse. I have multiple sites and a reseller account, so down time and slow sites is a huge problem! Seems silly to say 5-6 seconds is unacceptable, especially when I am old enough to remember dial up!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Thanks George! Totally agree. I have had Hostgator for years, and it seems to have gotten worse. I have multiple sites and a reseller account, so down time and slow sites is a huge problem! Seems silly to say 5-6 seconds is unacceptable, especially when I am old enough to remember dial up!


I did research this quite a bit this time as changing was a pain for the not so technical me. 
The site 5 service was exceptional. Everything they promised (so far)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never been with hostgator so thanks for the info on this. I have about 4 sites on Justhost "right now it's $2.25 a month if you do the 4 year plan" and never had any issues of downtime. Or at least every time I have checked they were up. My sites are not real demanding so speed is not an issue.

Pat


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

godaddy for me :thumbup:


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

If you are using a cheap shared server, that is your problem. Not the host. You get what you pay for. There is no need to change hosts, you need to upgrade to a better server. 

If you are paying $108.00 for 4 years, you will get what you pay for.
I am paying $144 for one year and that is cheap considering it's my businesses #1 marketing tool.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Marrone72 said:


> If you are using a cheap shared server, that is your problem. Not the host. You get what you pay for. There is no need to change hosts, you need to upgrade to a better server.
> 
> If you are paying $108.00 for 4 years, you will get what you pay for.
> I am paying $144 for one year and that is cheap considering it's my businesses #1 marketing tool.



You can pay your 144 a year, I paid a little less then that for 4 years with no issues what's so ever. One site has about 6 months left of the 4 years and I could not be more happier with JustHost.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

And how much resources and bandwidth can a painters site need? It can't be much for most of us. f


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Tommy,
I agree, most sites are fine with "cheap" hosting. I love the service and response from HG, until the past few weeks.
This is something I have been researching, it's not so much bandwidth and resources, but server response. I have 22 sites on a reseller account that I pay a premium for and the simplest bare bones site is not served up much faster than a content heavy site. I am getting server response times of 4-6 seconds, some say that G does look at that, but more important is the user experience. 
I am still sorting it out, but if you run your site thru http://gtmetrix.com/ you can see some errors, although your site seems to load pretty well. 
Have you looked at using a CDN?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> I have 22 sites


 You little meglomaniac!!!


:laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> And how much resources and bandwidth can a painters site need? It can't be much for most of us. f


Thats an interesting discussion. I have been doing alot of reading about what works content wise, in terms of the minimum recommended number of posts, pages or whatever your platform uses, and the number of words, images, video, links per. Looking at it of course through the ranking lens. There are some varying opinions but definitely some commonalities. Bottom line, a good site that uses a relevant content marketing approach will have a fairly serious amount on it, but by comparison with some of the other genre, not exorbitant.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You little meglomaniac!!!
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Hey! I resemble that!

And you are a fine one to talk!:jester:

I didn't even count the unused domains!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Hey! I resemble that!
> 
> And you are a fine one to talk!:jester:
> 
> I didn't even count the unused domains!


Isn't it time for our annual Domain Name Trade session? Its almost the end of the year and I have collected a bunch this year.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Isn't it time for our annual Domain Name Trade session? Its almost the end of the year and I have collected a bunch this year.


Yep, just got an alert that a coveted one is up for expiration! Going to be my Ace in the Hole!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Yep, just got an alert that a coveted one is up for expiration! Going to be my Ace in the Hole!


It

is 

on!!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Bluehost....works for me not expensive... like 20 bucks a year


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> I am getting server response times of 4-6 seconds, some say that G does look at that, but more important is the user experience.


Would that more likely fall on the design of the site and the users internet connection? instead of the actual server?

How are you testing server response time?

Pat


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Bluehost....works for me not expensive... like 20 bucks a year


Are you sure? I averaged about 30 notifications a day that it is down for over a month.
Less than 80% up-time! that is actually really bad.

It was twice as slow loading as the one I am with now.
I think for $2-$3 a month there is actually a website to land on.

There was absolutely nobody to talk to despite my daily attempts.
If we get 3-4 great visits a day, how likely are they to visit when it is down?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I currently have bluehost and I'm not happy at all. My site is SLOW and the excessive downtime is not cool. 

How difficult is it to move to a new host?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Would that more likely fall on the design of the site and the users internet connection? instead of the actual server?
> 
> How are you testing server response time?
> 
> Pat


I'm not sure that it is the design or the users connection, I tested several sites using Google Page Speed and others, from home and work, where I have blazing fast internet, fixed most of the suggestions, still muddling my way thru.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I currently have bluehost and I'm not happy at all. My site is SLOW and the excessive downtime is not cool.
> 
> How difficult is it to move to a new host?


It just depends on a few things. For me it's extremely easy, I keep my domains separate from my hosting. I use dreamweaver for my site, and there you can just simply click a button and it will upload your whole site. You will first need to tell it where to upload and enter a password. Most of these places tell you what to enter for this part. Then I will just point my new domains to the new site. 

Like I have been saying, been with justhost for 3.5 years and do not remember a time when it's been down. Sometimes they do maintenance in the middle of the night. They usually tell you in advance. 

Pat


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Bluehost....works for me not expensive... like 20 bucks a year


Yikes! retract, retract...carry on...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> I'm not sure that it is the design or the users connection, I tested several sites using Google Page Speed and others, from home and work, where I have blazing fast internet, fixed most of the suggestions, still muddling my way thru.


It has a section there for server response time. Mine passed it. I have other errors but it was not one of them. 

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> It has a section there for server response time. Mine passed it. I have other errors but it was not one of them.
> 
> Pat


Curious to compare, what is the page load time you see here? I see 3.57.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> Curious to compare, what is the page load time you see here? I see 3.57.


I get 3.55


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I get much better results with this site http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I get much better results with this site http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/


Yes, I have used that too, thanks!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

http://forums.hostgator.com/slow-server-response-t288077.html

I just received an e mail stating I need to renew my domain. Tried to live chat with hostgator, had a wait of 20 minutes, then got disconnected somehow when the time was up. I did a bit of searching to learn about how servers relate to hosting and found myself at the link I posted. Considering alternatives myself.


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

HouseOfColor said:


> http://forums.hostgator.com/slow-server-response-t288077.html I just received an e mail stating I need to renew my domain. Tried to live chat with hostgator, had a wait of 20 minutes, then got disconnected somehow when the time was up. I did a bit of searching to learn about how servers relate to hosting and found myself at the link I posted. Considering alternatives myself.


 I used hostgator in the past and was happy with them. Though this was about two years ago. Looks like they are having some serious customer service issues. Makes it not worth doing business with them. I'm currently using dreamhost and have been pretty satisfied with chat customer service. Not the cheapest but deals are out there for them. No saying they are the best. Just throwing in my two cents as of right now


----------

